# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें > हिंदी कविताएँ तथा उर्दू साहित्य >  कोरोना

## superidiotonline

अखिल विश्व का एक ही रोना

हाय कोरोना ! हाय कोरोना !

चीन का कचरा, जग में फैला

सारा जग हुआ मैला-मैला

कर रहा तांडव, जादू-टोना

लघु, अतिलघुकाय कोरोना

लाशों का हो गया बिछौना

विश्व विराट कर देगा कोना

जागो ! जागो ! छोड़ो सोना

हाथों को साबुन से धोना

वायरस का खुद होगा रोना

'हैंडशेक' अब तो छोड़ो-ना

अभिवादन में कर जोड़ो-ना

पास कभी ना आये कोरोना

हर्षित हो हम कह पायेंगे

बाय कोरोना ! बाय कोरोना !
----------------
साभार: अमर उजाला, कवि हरि शंकर, पटना।

----------

